

Kettering Bug - padobson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettering_Bug

======
padobson
_To ensure the Bug hit its target, a mechanical system was devised that would
track the aircraft 's distance flown. Before takeoff technicians determined
the distance to be traveled relative to the air, taking into account wind
speed and direction along the flight path. This was used to calculate the
total number of engine revolutions needed for the Bug to reach its
destination. When a total revolution counter reached this value a cam dropped
down which shut off the engine and retracted the bolts attaching the wings,
which fell off. The Bug began a ballistic trajectory into the target; the
impact detonated the payload of 82 kilograms (180 lb) of explosives._

